# Washington, DC bike trails



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.wtopnews.com/?nid=25&sid=1050403

WASHINGTON - If you've ever wondered where the District's bicycle trails are or what taxi zone you're in, the city making it easier for you to figure out.

The city is offering free, new maps that are easier to read. To get one call 202-727-1000.

"It's very friendly on the eyes," Erik Linden, spokesman for the D.C. Department of Transportation, says of the city street map. "It includes a map of taxi zones, includes a Metrorail map, snow and emergency evacuation routes."

The city also has a new map of bicycle trails.

"The District now has 25 miles of bicycle lanes, compared to 1999 when the District had three miles of bicycle lanes," Linden says.

The bike map includes current and proposed trails.

-----------------------------------------------
reader comments
----------------------------------------------

city maps/correct number
by Sally L. @ 9:09am - Thu Feb 1st, 2007
The correct number to call for the city maps is: 202 673-6813


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*thanks.*

these should be available online. Oh well...small steps for DC govt.


----------



## hoodoo40 (Oct 18, 2005)

Here is the online link. They request a $1 donation to pay for shipping. Its on the Washington Area Bicyclist Assocation website.

https://secure.democracyinaction.org/dia/organizations/WABA/shop/custom.jsp?donate_page_KEY=2172

- John


----------

